# Sorry another toolbag thread!!!!



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

thinkelectrical said:


> ... I am disappointed with the Veto Pro Pac OT XL.
> Does anyone have one? Are they really as good as they look? Can I fit a 3lb Estwing Lump hammer in it as well as 16oz estwing claw, padsaw and all my other tools?


You wouldn't have these problems if you would follow my advice:
Hey Bucketheads....

Lookie here:










A lump hammer!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Oooo, closed top?

Well, the model you're getting is taller than mine. I have the XXL Framer's bag, and while longer, it can't hold the tall tools like my 12'' channellocks and alligators without laying them down. On the plus side on the opposite side I have one big open compartment big enough to fit a sawzall without the blade installed, amongst other things. Gets pretty heavy, that's for sure.

Remember this bag isn't necessarily made for electrcians. A cluster of screwdrivers and nutdrivers aren't gonna stand so neatly together simply because the way the pockets are designed doesn't separate them enough to keep the handles from turning it into one big cluster f*ck.

I think you just need to try it on for size and see how it goes. I don't work out of my bag so any issues I may have with the bag are easily overlooked.

I am keeping an eye out for a new pouch, though.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Pics please. I am allready unhappy with my current bag and looking to change again.

I go through toolbags like a women goes through shoes.

~Matt


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Pics please. I am allready unhappy with my current bag and looking to change again.
> 
> I go through toolbags like a women goes through shoes.
> 
> ~Matt


lol, do you keep all the boxes they came in stacked up in your closet?

I would think Ideal and Klein bags would be the best, considering how long they have been in this industry. I have zero experience with bags, so I would have no idea.

JJ


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

The black nylon Klein bags are great.......the belt that comes with them is f*cking horrid, I've gone through 2 of them in the last 4 years, they completely fall apart.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> The black nylon Klein bags are great.......the belt that comes with them is f*cking horrid, I've gone through 2 of them in the last 4 years, they completely fall apart.


Yeah I used to have the gator bags, but I got klein pouches on both sides of the gator highback belt, best combo so far.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

I have an XL and a XXL, both closed-top.

They are both great bags, the only complaint about the xl is that you can't fit bigger tools in it; I can just barely fit a hacksaw frame in laying down; along with a hammer.

The xxl still won't fit a 2' level however, but has a nifty cutout spot where you can fit the short end of a builder's square on the side with few pockets.

They are good bags, but quite spendy; would consider using a good old fashioned metal box but the veto's shoulder strap makes it a no-brainer for carrying.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been using the Veto LC since January and haven't had any thoughts of changing it out yet and that's a record for me.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

random killer can a hacksaw fit in the LC veto bag ?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

st0mps said:


> random killer can a hacksaw fit in the LC veto bag ?


 
No but it can be hung on the outside with carabiners.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

here is a pic of my xl with a hacksaw frame and hammer.

hopefully that will help you...hammer measures 13.75", hacksaw frame @ 16".


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

heywood said:


> here is a pic of my xl with a hacksaw frame and hammer.
> 
> hopefully that will help you...hammer measures 13.75", hacksaw frame @ 16".


 
I find the XL too heavy to carry out of the truck all that often.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

I concur, but I'm an apprentice and often work out of a gang box.

Guess I'm not the best guy to hit up for an opinion on issues faced by a service truck driver.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

heywood said:


> I concur, but I'm an apprentice and often work out of a gang box.
> 
> Guess I'm not the best guy to hit up for an opinion on issues faced by a service truck driver.


I keep the stuff I need in the LC bag and the XL in the truck for the occasionally used tools.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I need to take a picture of my XXL.

I only take it home on weekends, otherwise I keep little dial locks on side and stuff it in the gang box.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah, woulda put more stuff in it but I'm laid off right now; while I write this I'm busy cleaning and organizing the shop area...since I'm so bored here's a pic of my meager space::whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I wish I resided somewhere permanently so I could have a garage to put all my tools.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

I wish I didn't have to break all this down and move it all 2x in the next year...trying to buy a house and need to move everything soon 'cause the landlord is looking to live alone in the next few months.

If anybody lives in the greater Seattle area, I am looking to get rid of a _*ton*_ of hi-quality materials; I worked as a stockman and when they told me to throw stuff away I couldn't bring myself to.

/hi-jacking thread...didn't mean to; sorry!


----------

